
Scientists replicated 100 recent psychology experiments. More than half failed - rfreytag
http://www.vox.com/2015/8/27/9216383/irreproducibility-research
======
erichocean
It'll be really nice when _publication bias_ is more widely understood and
appreciated. I suspect most experiments fail to replicate for that reason
only.

